# another frustrated bunnyhopper thread



## H0mestar (Jul 6, 2005)

I decided I was going to teach myself to bunnyhop this summer, so I've been trying to get the manual part down. Problem is that without pedaling I can only get the front wheel in the air about a foot (at best) for a fraction of a second. If I DO pedal, I can easily get my bike up to (and past) the balance point. I've tried every combination of shifting my weight back and pulling on the handlebars I can think of :madman: 

I've been searching the forums for all of the tips/tutorials/videos I can find, and in all of the tutorials and videos the rider just seems shift their weight back and stand up and, voila, they can bring the front wheel right up with them. what am I missing here?

I have a little bit of video that I took of myself practicing (so I could see what I was doing). I could post this but I dont know how....


----------



## Kenny C. (Feb 13, 2006)

Make sure to really exaggerate the movement at the beginning. Really bend down close to your handlebars and explode when you lean back but don't try to bend your arms and yank the handlebars towards you. Go back with straight arms and legs with your butt behind the seat. For me, it felt really uncomfortable and a bit uneasy until I got to the point that I pulled until I had to jump off the back of my bike.


----------



## H0mestar (Jul 6, 2005)

*progress!*

after reading what you said and going out to practice a bit more I realized that I was trying to yank the bars toward me with my arms. After I started just throwing my weight back I finally managed to get the wheel high enough that I started to overbalance backwards 

still not sure how the standing up and throwing your weight forward part of the bunnyhop is supposed to work when I'm hanging way over my back wheel, but I'm sure that will come with practice.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

To get your rear wheel up, just snap your weight forward and pull up with your feet. Good pedals and shoes really help.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

BTW, I found this site to be very helpful.
I just followed all of the steps and started bunnyhopping!
this


----------



## jdude (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm confused. It sounds like you're trying to learn how to manual. I can bunnyhop a couple feet high but I don't recall putting my weight back near the balancing point (such as when I'm manualling).

I agree with what Raghavan posted. Push your bars forward too once you're up. It's a lot like the way skaters do ollies. The forward motion of the bike (which is up in the air) helps pull the back end up.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

It depends on the bike a bit too. A XC type hardtail is going to be more difficult to get up than a DJ or AM bike IMO. My Stumpy HT was WAY harder than my Enduro to get the front end up...


----------



## H0mestar (Jul 6, 2005)

so far, the only way I can get the front tire to lift off the ground substantially is to shift my weight way back over the wheel (like I was going to manual). When I try to spring up with my body, I can hardly get the tire off the ground.

by the way Im riding an AM bike, not a hardtail.


----------



## Kenny C. (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, the manual I was describing was just that: a manual. To bunny hop you don't really want your fanny hanging low over your back tire. By the way, if you have a hardtail I suggest learning to manual on that.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Here's a pic of me in-between the phases. I'm through with the manual part of the hop, I am maintaining the front wheel level to where it was on a manual with my arms, but I am throwing my weight forward, I have barely just left the ground on this pic(we're talking an inch, it was taken a bit early) But take a look at my feet, for the moment they are leveled and I have totally unweighed the pedals. As I follow through with the movement, my toes will point down, I will push on the pedals and lift them up with my calves. Makes me hop a constant 2 feet without an obstacle, 2½ with one.


----------



## B100 (Dec 14, 2005)

I've been practicing bunnyhops according to the two-phase bmx online video with Rachel Hunter (I think that's her name). During the same sessions, I've also worked on wheelies. The wheelies are helping me find the balance point and develop one finger brake touch, but I digress...

For me, the high pull drill was/is key. Yesterday, I found that when I was making a maximum effort to get my weight back, followed smoothly by standing me and the bike pretty straight up (like that good pic above)... I was actually starting to - unintentionally - get a wee bit of back wheel hop. I'm talking about REALLY pulling hard during this drill. Suffice it to say that the backs of my shoulders and forearms are sore today.

Then, instead of trying to think my way to putting the two moves together: high pull + leg curl = 2-inch bunnyhop; I put out a short 2x4 to hop over using the high pull as the first action. Within a few tries I was clearing a 12" height (bricks on end with 2x4 on edge across them).

Now, I can safely say that while the drills are helpful in teaching your brain and body to get in the right positions... they're not exactly what you do when you hop. At least when I now bunnyhop, it feels like I am crouching, then driving my feet down while yanking up and back on the bars until the front wheel is as high as I want it, then I rotate the bike under me by lifting with feet and curling legs while rotating wrists forward (and up a bit). On a good effort the bike is sucked all the way up to meet my body and the seat (which is slammed down low) hits me in the @$$.

I find myself standing tall with hands near my waist about halfway thru the move, rather than back and low over the rear wheel with outstreatched arms, like I expect to be when trying to manual.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

As for the bike meeting your ass, as you'll get more practice in and do higher hops, you'll end up pulling the bike up and getting out of it's way even more by going almost behind the rear tire.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

H0mestar said:


> so far, the only way I can get the front tire to lift off the ground substantially is to shift my weight way back over the wheel (like I was going to manual). When I try to spring up with my body, I can hardly get the tire off the ground.
> 
> by the way Im riding an AM bike, not a hardtail.


It also helps to push the shocks up and down a little. Do this a few feet before you want to hop. Then, when the shocks are down, pull up, so the force of the fork/shock coming up will help you get the bike up along with the force you pull the bike up with.
I hope this makes sense. Sort of hard to explain it.


----------



## H0mestar (Jul 6, 2005)

I think what I'm missing here is that I don't know how to physically get my body/bike into that position of standing up with the handlebars pulled back to my hips (as illustradedy in snaky's picture), which I've gathered is the most important part of the bunnyhop. After I can do that I'm fairly confident I can learn the rest of the bunnyhop pretty quick (I have no problem lifting the back of the bike up).

So do you get up that high by just pulling on the handlebars with your shoulders, or snapping your weight back, or what?


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

A combination of both. Snap your weight back over the rear wheel while pulling up with your shoulders. That should get you up. Then start transferring your weight forwards like snaky in that pic and pull up with your feet.
That website i posted helped a lot. It only took me about a week to learn them. I was using a hardtail, however.


----------



## H0mestar (Jul 6, 2005)

well its 9:00 and I've had my coffee so I think its time to go out and practice

might try my brothers hardtail. It's a good size too small, but still might work to learn on


----------



## Kenny C. (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't think size is _too_ much of an issue. I know that I and probably a lot of other people here learned to bunnyhop on a bmx bike.


----------



## H0mestar (Jul 6, 2005)

size was one thing I had wondered about. I was thinking that the size of the bike ( a L Iron Horse Hollowpoint) compared to me (5'11, 140 lbs) probably wasn't helping anything


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

think like a wave motion.. the water receeds, then comes back a lot higher and in a circular pattern.....so you lean back, pull up, push forward/pull up w/ ur feet...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Wave, that's a nice way to put it actually, I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

I hope you mean Rachael Smith....

For everyone check out this webpage.... http://www.bmxbasics.org/new/bmx0703.html


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

start doing endows to get the feel of how to make the back come up

don't use your brakes just grab the pedals with your feet and lift the rear

after you can do that no prob just hop and lift the front after that just work on different styles till you find what works for you

get a friend to help and tell you how much of an idiot you are and that you suck balls 

constructive criticism works great and friends always find your faults


----------



## stevensj2 (Jun 19, 2006)

One thing I like to tell new bunnyhoppers is to not be afriad to "jump."

When you get your front tire in the air and shift your weight forward, jump upwards and tuck your feet up.

When your weight is forward, you will not, ever, jump off of your pedals. It seems like you might, be you won't. The rear of the bike will follow your feet upward.

When I first started, I practiced hopping over a cereal box. At first, lay it down so it is only about 3" high and practice. Then you can turn it on its side to make it about 8" high, and when you get better you can flip it all the way up to about 13" or so.


----------



## H0mestar (Jul 6, 2005)

I appreciate everyones tips about the hopping part, but what I really have a hard time with is getting the front wheel in the air in the first place. usually i can lift the back up just fine.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Put your ass way back there. Lifting the front wheel definitely shouldn't be the hard part.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

Just go out and practice i suppose. How much does your bike weigh? I can do it on my friend's 45 lb Ironhorse SGS.


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

is it important to have your shoes tied? i'm relatively new to biking and my shoes aren't on very tight b/c i just like to be able to step into them.


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

aznsap said:


> is it important to have your shoes tied? i'm relatively new to biking and my shoes aren't on very tight b/c i just like to be able to step into them.


I think it would only be a problem if your feet were constantly sliding out of the shoes. You can probably equate it to riding with sandals on...it can be done, but you'll most likely end up hurt one way or another from it.


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

http://www.webmountainbike.com/howtobunnyhop.html

practice on a heavy bike to

after a day of riding my intense with monster T's i can jump skyscrapers on my p1 lol

just get a stick and do what ever you can to get your bike over it * you gotta learn through trial and error some how

* besides getting off and carrying it over the stick hahaha


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I was just hopping in to ask if you were doing any better?


----------



## H0mestar (Jul 6, 2005)

well, thank for asking, but no, can't report too much progress. still can't substantially lift the front wheel =(. I've kept on practicing and reading tutorial-stuff, but I've mostly just found advice on the back wheel not the front.


----------



## Stevirey (Jul 16, 2005)

*bunny hop*

I'm 50 and I'm learning how to do this.The mind blowing part is I've done my first,very small,bunny hops!I've read and read and watched videos.When I was a kid it was no big deal to hop up over a curb.But the back tire always hit a little.So a bunny hop is really just getting that back wheel to clear.Just timming and skill.The skill envolved seems to be elusive(sp).Alot is in the hands.Like I read,hold your bike next to you.Pull up the front wheel,now kinda throw it forward and rotate your hands forward.An object to hop really helps.Like a big smooth speed bump.Cheat at first and let the bump start your front wheel get some air.Next you will know,you will just clear it!So it's only a few inches.Then go back to manuals and wheelies.And take it up a notch.If I can bh 6"now you should beat to 1foot.


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

i can only bh about 6" right now =(


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

H0mestar said:


> well, thank for asking, but no, can't report too much progress. still can't substantially lift the front wheel =(. I've kept on practicing and reading tutorial-stuff, but I've mostly just found advice on the back wheel not the front.


Keep your arms locked and through your ass over the rear wheel and pull hard, and then pull your arms in to get your front wheel evern higher. Do that till you can do it consistently, then do the full bunnyhop.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Practice manuals too, the motion starts exactly the same way.


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Practice manuals too, the motion starts exactly the same way.


will do. are there any videos of people doing it in slow motion? i think the best way for me to learn is just to watch and imitate.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

i dont even manual wen i do a bunnyhop 
i guess im an individual 
i just have my own way that i have been doing since i was 10 and both tires come up at the same time
i probably taught my self the wrong way but o well and i have been trying to do more of a regular hop lately
just saying u dont neccesarily have to do a manual type motion


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hopping with boths wheels works, but it has it's limitations, there's a reason most of us and all the pros hop front wheel first then back wheel.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

welcome to 2 months ago.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

sittingduck said:


> welcome to 2 months ago.


he's a bit slow, just let him run at his own pace and he seems to get along better, the more you push him the more often he seems to lash out....hes a...special boy


----------



## ^vindicator! (Aug 30, 2006)

what is up with the date, the last post before snaky69 was 2 months old? rofl. anyhow, how can you pull off stoppie and not be able to lift front wheel that is what little kids compete at when they are just about 8. man if youre not able of doing so help ursefl with pedaling so u get the feel how to get in in the air.
but im not laughing at ur face, i know how that feels, just came back from a downhill trail and those guys were ****en freaky crazy *******s and lauging at me that i wasnt able to pull that shizz out. its easy but u gotta dodge that big tree trunk.. 
practice practice.. ive been tring to pull off a wheelie for a couple of !years! and still suck at it.. 
keep ur head up man


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorry, I'd referred a friend to this thread for tips, and forgot it was this old. Oh well, it's always useful to have it up on the first page, maybe that'll keep new people from asking the question again.


----------



## elivingston (Oct 20, 2004)

aznsap said:


> will do. are there any videos of people doing it in slow motion? i think the best way for me to learn is just to watch and imitate.


Here's the best one I've found...

http://www.bmxbasics.org/new/bmx0703.html

It breaks down the move into 3 parts, has video, pics and explanations for all. It also has full video of 3 different riders of different skill levels pulling off the move. I learned a lot.


----------

